# Transfert Windows Mail (PC) vers Mail (Mac) via Thunderbird



## PaddingtonBear (1 Mai 2011)

Bonsoir,

Galère la transition entre Windows Vista et mon nouveau MacBook Pro !

Voici mon problème. J'ai en gros les 12 dernières années de ma vie de correspondance électronique à transférer vers Mail à partir de Windows Mail (attention ne pas confondre avec Windows LIVE Mail, Windows Mail est la version Vista d'Outlook Express).

Ca fait plus de 40 000 emails à transférer. (Eh oui, je suis comme ça, je garde tout ! Mais je l'ai déjà fait avant avec des utilitaires tels que Outlook Express Backup Wizard et ça avait marché nickel, sauf que de telles applications ne semblent pas exister pour Windows Mail, et encore moins pour passer sur un Mac.)

Bref. J'ai passé deux jours à chercher sur des forums comment opérer ce transfert sans utiliser une telle application, sachant que Mail ne propose pas d'importer les mails d'Outlook/Windows Mail (c'eût été trop beau).

Il faut en fait convertir les mails qui sont au format .eml sous Windows au format .mbox sous Mac. J'ai vu qu'il existait deux ou trois logiciels téléchargeables capables d'effectuer cette transformation, mais ils sont payants et je n'ai pas envie de dépenser encore plus que je l'ai déjà fait.
La seule solution gratuite que j'aie trouvée propose de passer d'abord par Thunderbird.

J'ai donc :
- copié l'intégralité du dossier "Windows Mail" sur disque dur externe puis sur mon Mac
- installé Thunderbird pour Mac sur mon Mac
- installé un Add On pour Thunderbird permettant d'importer/d'exporter les mails au format .eml
- importé tous mes mails dans leurs dossiers respectifs sous Thunderbird sur mon Mac : l'opération s'est parfaitement déroulée (à part que tous les emails sont marqués comme lus et c'est le bazar pour m'y retrouver et que quelques dizaines de mails sont datés de 2047 ou 2077 lol mais bon c'est inévitable malheureusement).
- tenté d'importer mes mails dans Mail à partir de Thunderbird...

...pour ce faire j'ai fait fichier > importer des boîtes aux lettres, coché "Importer les données depuis Thunderbird", choisi le fichier correspondant à Thunderbird contenu dans le dossier Bibliothèque > Thunderbird > Profiles... J'ai sélectionné les dossiers un par un ou par petits groupes sinon Mail plante si j'importe tout d'un seul coup... les dossiers d'importation s'affichent bien dans le menu à gauche...

...et c'est là que le bât blesse. Quand je clique sur un dossier, non seulement Mail rame comme pas possible (contrairement à Thunderbird !) pour afficher à droite son contenu, mais il n'y a qu'UN SEUL mail d'affiché dans le dossier, ou rien du tout, ou un seul mail archi long qui est un condensé de l'ensemble des mails qui devraient se trouver dans ce dossier.

Voilà, désolé d'avoir fait long mais je voulais vraiment vous fournir tous les détails !

J'espère que vous pourrez m'aider à importer mes mails car je commence un peu à regretter mon achat là...!!!

Merci,


----------------------
Note du modérateur (ici Aliboron) : 
Il est ici question de Mail, logiciel de messagerie, et de son fonctionnement. Donc, comme on a bien entendu lu au préalable le message de Pascal77 en tête du forum "Applications" ou/et la table d'orientation, on déménage vers "Internet et réseau", là où se retrouvent les spécialistes. Et hop !!!


Antoine.


----------



## nancyarchi (2 Mai 2011)

tu es en adresse hotmail?


----------



## PaddingtonBear (5 Mai 2011)

Non, je ne parlais pas de Hotmail mais d'importer des messages directement à partir d'un client de messagerie...
J'ai fini par trouver une solution en faisant simplement BAL > "Reconstruire" et ça a marché !

Cependant je rencontre encore de nouveaux problèmes sur Mail... je m'empresse de poster un message DANS LA BONNE SECTION ;-) à savoir "Utilitaires et réseaux" !

Désolé pour ce message mal placé et cette terrible bévue !


----------

